# Mini comp 6 poll



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

dew1911








Adam R81​







ianc61​







Rilla​







G900GTI​







NickTB​


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Poll up and running now folks.


----------



## deCube (Mar 12, 2009)

Where is mine?


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

deCube said:


> Where is mine?


Try again next time:thumb:


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

It's a close one


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Did I say remember to vote


----------



## byngmeister (Apr 7, 2009)

Got to be the RS 200


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Good morning, please remember to cast a vote.


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

This has to be the closest yet!


----------



## G900GTI (May 20, 2007)

B t t t


----------



## Wozza (Mar 3, 2007)

They are all very good.


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

G900GTI said:


> *B t t t*


Ok, I'll bite???


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

spitfire said:


> Ok, I'll bite???


Back To The Top :thumb:


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

NickTB said:


> Back To The Top :thumb:


 Well you learn something new every day:lol:


----------



## jj06 (Aug 24, 2009)

some excellent pics here lads makes me really want to learn more about photography


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

jj06 said:


> some excellent pics here lads makes me really want to learn more about photography


It's a great hobby now that you can download straight to PC. It can get a bit expensive once you get the bug for it. Probably more so than detailing but just as rewarding. I agree the pics above are very good:thumb:


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

It's still pretty close so lets have those last votes please before closing. 2 days to go.


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Poll closes tonight folks! It's very close indeed


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

Congratulations Adam, nice shot, and thanks to all who voted for me. :thumb:

What a close call! Thanks for organising it Spitfire.


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Congratulations Adam. Well done. Such a close one too:thumb:


----------



## adam_r81 (Aug 15, 2007)

Thanks everyone, it was a really close one this time.


----------



## Rilla (Apr 5, 2009)

congrats Adam, I guess some one had to come last :s lol


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Rilla said:


> congrats Adam, I guess some one had to come last :s lol


You didn't come last. You got into the final selection


----------

